# The future of Simcoe County Smokers



## Molson (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

We feel we should inform you all of the happenings of Simcoe County Smokers coming into the 2008 season. 

Dave (Roxy) has decided to branch off and go on his own for the upcoming season. Tibor and I will be continuing on as usual as Simcoe County Smokers.

We wish the best of luck and success to David and look forward to competing beside him next year.

Jim and Tibor
Simcoe County Smokers


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 4, 2007)

I wish you guys all the very best for 2008.  Keep up the great work !


----------



## Adrienne1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Molson said:
			
		

> Tibor and I will be continuing on as usual as Simcoe County Smokers.



Thank goodness - otherwise who would I get drunk with in Lynchburg?!?!   

All of us in The Igloo wish both teams great success, and commend you for further expanding BBQ in Canada by making two teams from one . . . kinda brings back some memories . . .  :twisted:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Well good luck to you folks.  

If you are feeling adventages, come on down to Ole Virginia in July.


----------

